# Newbie



## Jim5150 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi everyone ! Thought I would give this a try. I'm retired and going to Mexico for a bit and possibly staying for good. I'm using Puerto Vallarta as a starting point to call home base as I look around Mexico for that special place to call home. I'm arriving in PV December 3 and I can't wait! I would love to hear from anyone in the area around that time.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to the board Jim, I lived in a beach town north of PV for 11 years so if you have any questions about that area just ask away...........Rick


----------



## Jim5150 (Nov 30, 2018)

*Newbe*

Thanks for your reply Rick. Do you think it is realistic to think I can rent a 1_bdrm apartment with a/c for around $ 500- 600 a month in old town or close by? So hard to determine looking on line. Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You really need boots on the ground but my girlfriend rents a very nice apt. in old town and she pays $200 USD a month...You might want to stay in an inexpensive hotel like the RIO across the bridge from OT and start looking for signs and asking around......hope this helps.


----------



## Jim5150 (Nov 30, 2018)

Helps a lot thank you! Imma Google Rio now.


----------

